# Top Secret Clearance??



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone ever need a top secret clearance where they work OR wish they had one at some point?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

When I was bayside's helper, we did a couple jobs at Martin Merrieta. They would search the truck on entry and when we left. We also had to go through metal detectors. Another guy went with him one time but was denied access because he was from England and not a U.S. citizen. There were times when a guard would have to be with you at all times, even in the bathroom. At one point they would blindfold you and walk you through an area then take it off. But never when we were there. One job we did there we had to relocate a lab from one end to the other because Raytheon was moving in. The lab that we moved grew crystals for the time clocks for nuclear bombs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone ever need a top secret clearance where they work OR wish they had one at some point?


Have you got a need to know? :laughing:

No, had a lower level clearance in the AF...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I did I couldn't tell you :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Have you got a need to know? :laughing:
> 
> No, had a lower level clearance in the AF...


Very true on the need to know. I know in the IT world the TS clearance is a must and will increase your pay by 25% or more. With plumbers working in such facilities.....I'm not sure. Is it like House Plumber's situation where they were escorted everywhere or if you had a TS clearance , that would be a big selling point as a maintance contractor for a factory or plant? 

Red...has your clearance ever allowed you to get certain plumbing jobs that you couldn't get otherwise?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Very true on the need to know. I know in the IT world the TS clearance is a must and will increase your pay by 25% or more. With plumbers working in such facilities.....I'm not sure. Is it like House Plumber's situation where they were escorted everywhere or if you had a TS clearance , that would be a big selling point as a maintance contractor for a factory or plant?
> 
> Red...has your clearance ever allowed you to get certain plumbing jobs that you couldn't get otherwise?


Not Really... I had a Secret Clearance when I was working on aircraft in the USAF, but when I changed jobs I no longer had the need to know so I no longer had the clearance. I'm sure that if I had gone into a job at some point where the clearance was needed it would have had some fast tracking as the background investigations were already done...

I have done plumbing work on military installations and for defense contractors, but as the others have stated the prerequisite of being US born and escorted through sanitized areas was the norm.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I work in nukes and for unescorted access you need to take a big psych test, and pass a background check.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

On one tour when I was in the Navy, I did have to get a TS. Takes about a year to get the background work done.

Security clearance starts at confidential...then secret...then top secret, which is further subdivided.

The only time someone...for example a plumber....would have to have that clearance would be if just being inside the particular work area would unavoidably expose him to what or why goes on there. More likely, they would sanitize the area temporarily, then bring in the workers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I worked inside a NSA office we had on base. They just shut everything down and sat there and stared at me until I finished.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> I worked inside a NSA office we had on base. They just shut everything down and sat there and stared at me until I finished.


maybe they were starring because you had something hanging out of your nose.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> maybe they were starring because you had something hanging out of your nose.


Some agencies we have are loaded with strange characterless individuals.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I've done work in FEMA buildings, some areas they sanitize and escort, but not all of them. It's amazing the stock piles they have, and how they just sit there. Gotta love your tax dollars at work there.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Some agencies we have are loaded with strange characterless individuals.


I bet. Most government agencies are.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I had a secret in the military. 

For a job in iraq I didn't need a clearence to get on a certain part of the base but it was horrible pain to get myself and forighn workers and equipment in. Sometimes our escort would be a nice guy others were absolute dinks.

That was just to work on the sewer system I don't think I could ever get into a building in that section, thank goodness


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Some agencies we have are loaded with strange characterless individuals.


Civilian cloths and beards or uniforms with all insignia and names duct taped.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Civilian cloths and beards or uniforms with all insignia and names duct taped.


Or, a piece of velcro where the name and insignia would go.... :laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Or, a piece of velcro where the name and insignia would go.... :laughing:


 I did see that. seemed a lot easier then taping stuff up. I will say the duct tape guys were the dinkest of the dinks. they are lucky I didn't kick there azz'z just for G.P.:thumbup: 

How about this -------rrrrippp thanks buddy I needed a peice of duct tape


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had Top Secret when I was in the Army, which helped me land a plumbing job at the NRC to clean the drains as PM.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Wish I could comment on this topic---I'd have a lot to say.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I worked inside a NSA office we had on base. They just shut everything down and sat there and stared at me until I finished.


NSA = No Such Agency


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I worked in a top secret facility one time. They made us all wear blindfolds. god only knows where those toilets flush too. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> NSA = No Such Agency


And I was told it was NSA. They didn't have a sign out. No foreign workers allowed near their dump of a bldg, only bldg in camp with Fiber Optic and satellite comm.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nobody in their right mind would give me security clearance. I can't keep my mouth shut.

Don't ever tell me anything you don't want typed on the PZ.:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've worked in a federal reserve bank vault. I had an escort, that had to be with me at all times. It really wasn't a big deal but I have never seen so much money in my life.


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.raytheon.com/

they always got plumbing openings all over the world...." Clearance Type Top Secret "


----------

